
React on Rails - gmassanek
https://product.reverb.com/react-on-rails-9936283aea07
======
joshmn
Not senior devs (yet), take note of this post. Some excellent stuff here.

To OP: Forever will be curious about "why React" and "did you consider
Turbolinks?"

~~~
be_erik
React provides the kind of portable isolated and testable components we wanted
for our views. Turbolinks provides some of the UX we were looking for, but
certainly doesn't provide isolated components that are simple to test. In
addition it would mean we'd still need to decorate client side behavior with
something like jQuery.

------
meira
What Rails brings to the table using React? I'm starting to see a
maintenance/legacy mode nearing RoR development. This is very interesting (not
for railers, which I am/were)

~~~
mercer
I suppose the value of Rails could be the 1) the ease building a backend and
API that React can then consume, and 2) delivering the initial payload and
taking care (to an extent) of the various assets that are needed for this.

I've built React apps with Express as a backend, but mostly because I enjoyed
doing everything myself (routing, authentication, db). For anything serious
and CRUD-like, there's a decent change that I'd still pick Rails for the
backend as it significantly decreases development time to create something
solid.

That's not to say there aren't any alternatives. I could also pick, say,
Django (Python) or Symphony (PHP). But the point is that they all bring stuff
to the table that React doesn't.

